# Shamrock Boats?



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Been looking at these for the longest time... found a few nice ones just wanted to see if anyone has one and how the ride is in them. Looking for a 22 -26


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

The inboard with a diesel rides good for the size of boat it is. Less slamming compared to an outboard equal in size because the weight distribution is more forward and in the center. You'll have to pick your days like most of us in our standard issue 3 ft Gulf of Mexico chop if you're wanting to use it to run deep. Don't know about fuel capacity but a single inboard diesel aught to give you some good economy. Neat boats AND trailerable to boot. Might want to spend your cash on a used small twin outboard boat with more speed. Twin 150 Yammerjammers are pretty bulletproof and efficient. This advice is given if you're planning on running longer distances because of speed and having another engine if one takes a dump on you. To each his own.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Empty Pockets CC said:


> The inboard with a diesel rides good for the size of boat it is. Less slamming compared to an outboard equal in size because the weight distribution is more forward and in the center. You'll have to pick your days like most of us in our standard issue 3 ft Gulf of Mexico chop if you're wanting to use it to run deep. Don't know about fuel capacity but a single inboard diesel aught to give you some good economy. Neat boats AND trailerable to boot. Might want to spend your cash on a used small twin outboard boat with more speed. Twin 150 Yammerjammers are pretty bulletproof and efficient. This advice is given if you're planning on running longer distances because of speed and having another engine if one takes a dump on you. To each his own.


I looked at a small 20' world cat with twin 90 four strokes I'm not into speed much 25 knots is fine with me


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

i fished on a buds 26' with the single chevy motor several times
great on fuel and plenty fast for day trips around here w our seas

boat fished like a champ , tons of room to work fish , motor was accessed under the center console pretty easily as well

downside was the single motor and draft of the boat running out a shallow pass


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> i fished on a buds 26' with the single chevy motor several times
> great on fuel and plenty fast for day trips around here w our seas
> 
> boat fished like a champ , tons of room to work fish , motor was accessed under the center console pretty easily as well
> ...


What kinda draft was he getting? less that three I would hope.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Used to be the dealer for them years back with Houston correct craft and they are beast. Well built, protected prop, sip fuel and ride extremely well. Don't remember the draft, but it is not shallow as it is a keel drive. After moving the dealership to Pasadena and changing the name to kaiser marine, we let them go. We did sell a couple fish nautiques and those where cool as well.


----------



## SailFishCostaRica (Jan 7, 2010)

I have a friend with one. He has a 210 hp cummins 6 cylinder and it's a bit slow but a very nice boat. Talking around 15 knots slow. If you bumped up the HP a little though, you could get 20-25 knots out of it, and if you take care of them, mechanical diesels last forever.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Only downside I've seen on several I've looked at is poor sealing around the motor cowling that lets seawater drip onto the motor. This caused a lot of corrosion on the starter and fuel filters.


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*been on a 23 Direct drive Diesel*

Went on a 68 bertram years back for a week trip (The Monolisa) in Lapaz. We drug his Dingy behind the boat. A 23' Shamrock and used it several times throughout the trip. I was Impressed with the smooth ride to say the least. Not sure on top speed though. But it seemed well layed out, well put together and to be towed behind a 68 Bertram all it's life, you would think everything would be loose but everything was very tight like all hardware was done right during the build. I say they're good Boats.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Go to the Shamrock owner's board - Fish the Classic - or something like that. Those boys can give you the highs and lows of each model and power train option. 

A chevy or ford small block is going to burn about 10 gallons per hour at around 3000 to 3100 rpm. So, all you need to know is prop pitch and reduction, and there you have a rough idea of fuel burn.


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*Shamrock Owners Forum*

Go to this site & all your questions will be answered...

www.fishtheclassic.net

Also Google David Pascoe & read what he has to say about them...

I looked at one for a long time.. pretty good boats...

Good luck,

SG


----------



## cadjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

I kept a 22 Open around for 3-4 years and used it mainly for nearshore tarpon fishing, which the boat excelled at. It was a cool little boat with decent build quality in my opinion. Engine access wasn't the best but I still managed to get the manifolds and risers off/on without much trouble. I seem to remember the Chevy 350 pushing us around 25mph at 2.5mpg. Don't remember WOT but I do remember the boat getting a little squirrely at high speed (relatively speaking) because of the keel. The keel also made you stay on your toes in a heavy following sea and when running an inlet with the tide because the rear end would get pushed around pretty good. Draft was 18"+ at rest but the keel kept the prop protected...we jumped a sand bar or two over the years. Transom deadrise is pretty flat so don't expect the ride to be on par with a deep vee offshore boat. As far as I know my old Shamrock is still running around LA catching tarpon...kinda miss that little boat at times.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

texasislandboy said:


> What kinda draft was he getting? less that three I would hope.


 never measured it , but 30-36" is a good number at rest, look at a side profile, there is a lot under water that you can't move with a sand bar.....

flip side is, that is very likely why they handled so well


----------



## Saltwater Soul (May 31, 2005)

I had a 26' Shamrock Pilothouse with 210 hp Cummins diesel. Cruise between 20 and 24 knots or so with top end light at 29 knots. I usually cruised around 2000 rpm which made right at 20 knots and great economy. 

I made lots of long trips out to Hilltops and beyond in that vessel. Fuel efficiency was outstanding, especially compared to the outboards of that era. My logs show I got almost exactly 3 nmpg every trip in mixed running, trolling, drift fishing with engine on. Fuel capacity was 100 gallons which gave a 300 mile range. I had a 35 gallon barrel which gave me another 100 nautical miles.

I recall the draft being right around 2 ft. which is not bad given it had a keel. You got to remember it had a very flat aft section -- very little deadrise. The keel really did protect the running gear as I did test it a few times on a telephone pole offshore, an oyster reef, a sandbar, etc. Prop and shaft did fine but it was hell to pull off.

The other nice thing about the boat was that when it got really snotty in nasty seas, you could run at 14 knots or so without falling off plane or touching the throttle. Diesel torque and low deadrise allowed you to just push through about anything easily. And you still got great economy.

It was also a great fishing platform for a small boat with complete deck level walk-around ability including at the transom where usually outboards are hung in your way. It is so nice fishing a clean transom.

Downsides are they are not as fast your modern outboard boats nowadays. Five hours to make a 100 mile trip is a long time both ways if long range is your thing. I had more time and less money then and the boat allowed me to afford trips that I wouldn't have been able to make. 

It would pound some in a close set chop and was wet. You could put the tabs down to deal with the chop but then it was even wetter. Inside the pilothouse was fine but your passengers on the outside hate it.

All in all, I liked that boat and it was rather unique. I think it would be ideal for nearshore tarpon fishing, etc.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks guys! your putting up some Great info for me.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

The Shamrock is a truly great inshore boat but what I heard, and don't quote me, is there were some tranny issues over time. Seals? I am not a marine mechanic. If you want to buy one pay a real mechanic to look way deep into that because it's some cramped space. All I know is I would trust that hull as a bluewater boat way offshore. There are few hulls that were legendary, the Shamrock was one of them and the Mako was another.


----------



## erain12 (Nov 1, 2009)

*Keel Drive*

My family had a shamrock CC when I was in middle school. My siblings were young so our offshore trips only happened on days with ice cream conditions. I can however preach about the keel drive and the heavy duty skeg that comes off the bottom of the keel and protects the prop and steering gear. My family was about 15 miles off the end of the south jetty and running on plane. At the last moment my Dad yelled "hold on," we ran over a palm tree that was floating about 4 inches below the surface. I got tapped to don the mask, snorkel, and fins, over the side I went to check everything. We had some scrapes in the gel coat and that was all! The keel and skeg had allowed us to just lift up over the top of it with out wiping the running and steering gear off the bottom of the boat. Just my personal $.02


----------



## Saltwater Soul (May 31, 2005)

erain12 said:


> I can however preach about the keel drive and the heavy duty skeg that comes off the bottom of the keel and protects the prop and steering gear. My family was about 15 miles off the end of the south jetty and running on plane. At the last moment my Dad yelled "hold on," we ran over a palm tree that was floating about 4 inches below the surface. I got tapped to don the mask, snorkel, and fins, over the side I went to check everything. We had some scrapes in the gel coat and that was all! The keel and skeg had allowed us to just lift up over the top of it with out wiping the running and steering gear off the bottom of the boat. Just my personal $.02


I ran across a telephone pole broadside about 50 miles out one time. Went up and over and kept on going. Never would have happened with a traditional inboard or outboard boat. That keel is tough.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

You guys are selling me on these now! I need to sell my bay skiff before I even think about buying one


----------



## Vdenais (Aug 23, 2012)

*Shamrock 26 Mackinaw (Pilothouse) on Padre Island*

I just spent 1.5 years on an indoor restoration of this classic downeaster design for just knocking around behind the island.

Two foot draft with keel drive makes the skinny water no worries.

Spent over $30K in restoration alone. Has the 351 gas motor, low hours, bought from a multi Shamrock owner.

Now I'm too busy with business, I'm not a fisherman but all round waterman, would sell it with the right offer.

Don't need the money, don't have time for lowballers, so save your keystrokes unless serious

Vince Denais
Corpus Christi Tx


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Anyone know of a good priced one? what kinda gph do they get?


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

A chevy or ford small block is going to burn about 10 gallons per hour at around 3000 to 3100 rpm. So, all you need to know is prop pitch and reduction, and there you have a rough idea of fuel burn.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Ernest said:


> A chevy or ford small block is going to burn about 10 gallons per hour at around 3000 to 3100 rpm. So, all you need to know is prop pitch and reduction, and there you have a rough idea of fuel burn.


 so Looking at around 2.5mpg


----------



## warlock (Mar 27, 2006)

I have a 23 Mako Inboard with a 350 9 GPH at 3000rpm and 21 Kts...or 23 mph or so and 2.5 mpg, but no keel and a heavy boat compared to the 22 Shamrock.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks guys bought a great Shamrock today from Capt. Keith Carman. Cant wait to get out on the water with it.


----------

